# Kinect for Windows



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello Friends,

For all who love innovation, here's a good news for you. The new Kinect for Windows would be available from the very next month. Unlike other heldheld motion-sensing controllers, Microsoft has tattered the existing paradigm by inventing new user interface system that can track human, recognize gestures, voice and more. This technology has huge enterprise potential that can prove to be helpful where mice and keyboards are inconvenient to use.

Here is the full information:
http://www.itnews.com/business-issues/41184/4-consumer-technologies-could-change-your-enterprise

Cheers,
Maneet Puri


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is another article. http://news.consumerreports.org/ele...t-mean-youll-be-playing-games-on-your-pc.html As noted the initial release is aimed at Application Developers and the commercial market. Here is another articl http://www.infopackets.com/news/bus...soft_kinect_coming_to_pcs_february_1_2012.htm It will not ship with any software initially and will only run applications designed for the Kinect for Windows. Though Windows 8 will most likely support the Kinect for use on systems without Touch Screen Capabilites.


----------

